# Will he finally show to end this??



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

After 2+ yr separation and many motions filed by my divorce lawyer due to STBXH ignoring all default motions and not have any legal representation - he has finally agreed to meet with my Sept 11 to finalize terms..... Do you think he will show?

After 6 years of affairs, 2 yrs of separation, 2 years of him ignoring all marital and parental responsibility, 3 years of "Dating" his latest tramp and 2 years of him showing up to IC therapy blaming everyone else for the way his life has turned out.... Maybe just maybe this long, long hell will be soon over for me. 

I am always amazed at cheating spouses who have affairs and then expect the betrayed spouse to completely do everything to end the marital agreement. 

It is almost a double betrayal in my mind.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry that he has done these things. I didn't know they could drag it out like this! All the best and I hope it works out for you in the end.


----------

